# Please Read - so very moving !!!!!!!!



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

PLEASE read and then "wear the RED" 

Dear All, 
This was sent to me by an ex-RN aviator, and I think it merits wide circulation  if you agree, perhaps you could help its distribution using your own channels. 
Thanks. 
Peter 
Sir Peter Norriss 




====================== 
Last week I was in West London attending a conference. 

While I was in the airport, returning home, I heard several people behind me beginning to clap and cheer. 

I immediately turned around and witnessed one of the greatest acts of patriotism I have ever seen. 

Moving through the terminal was a group of soldiers in their uniforms, as they began heading to their gate everyone (well almost everyone) was abruptly to their feet with their hands waving and cheering. 

When I saw the soldiers, probably 30-40 of them, being applauded and cheered for, it hit me. I'm not alone. I'm not the only red blooded Briton who still loves this country and supports our troops and their families. Of course I immediately stopped and began clapping for these young unsung heroes who are putting their lives on the line everyday for us so we can go to school, work, and enjoy our home without fear or reprisal. 

Just when I thought I could not be more proud of my country or of our servicemen and women,a young girl, not more than 6 or 7 years old, ran up to one of the male soldiers. 

He knelt down and said 'hi,' the little girl then asked him if he would give something to her daddy for her. 

The young soldier didn't look any older than maybe 22 himself, said he would try and what did she want to give to her daddy. 

Suddenly the little girl grabbed the neck of this soldier, gave him the biggest hug she could muster and then kissed him on the cheek. 

The mother of the little girl, who said her daughter's name was Courtney, told the young soldier that her husband was a Corporal and had been in Afghanistan for 5 months now. 

As the mum was explaining how much her daughter, Courtney, missed her father, the young soldier began to tear up. 

When this temporarily single mum was done explaining her situation, all of the soldiers huddled together for a brief second. 

Then one of the other servicemen pulled out a military looking walkie-talkie. 

They started playing with the device and talking back and forth on it. 

After about 10-15 seconds of this, the young soldier walked back over to Courtney, bent down and said this to her, 'I spoke to your daddy and he told me to give this to you.' 

He then hugged this little girl that he had just met and gave her a kiss on the cheek. 

He finished by saying 'Your daddy told me to tell you that he loves you more than anything and he is coming home very soon.' 

The mum at this point was crying almost uncontrollably and as the young soldier stood to his feet he saluted Courtney and her mum. 

I was standing no more than 6 feet away as this entire event unfolded. 

As the soldiers began to leave, heading towards their gate, people resumed their applause. 

As I stood there applauding and looked around, there were very few dry eyes, including my own. 

That young soldier in one last act of moment turned around and blew a kiss to Courtney with a tear rolling down his cheek. 

We need to remember everyday all of our soldiers and their families and thank God for them and their sacrifices. 

At the end of the day, it's good to be British. 

RED FRIDAYS 

Very soon, you will see a great many people wearing Red every Friday. 

The reason? 

British men and women who support our troops used to be called the 'silent majority'. 

We are no longer silent, and are voicing our love for Country and home in record-breaking numbers. 

We are not organized, boisterous or over-bearing. 

We get no liberal media coverage on TV, to reflect our message or our opinions. 

Many English people, like you, me and all our friends, simply want to recognize that the vast majority of Britain supports our troops. 

Our idea of showing solidarity and support for our troops with dignity and respect starts this Friday and continues each and every Friday until the troops all come home, sending a deafening message that every Briton who supports our men and women afar will wear something red. 

By word of mouth, press, TV -- let's make Great Britain on every Friday a sea of red much like a homecoming football team 

If every one of us who loves this country will share this with acquaintances, co-workers, friends, and family, It will not be long before Britain is covered in RED and it will let our troops know the once 'silent' majority is on their side more than ever, certainly more than the media lets on. 

The first thing a soldier says when asked 'What can we do to make things better for you?' is...'We need your support and your prayers'... 

Let's get the word out and lead with class and dignity, by example; and wear something red every Friday. 

IF YOU AGREE -- THEN SEND THIS ON 

IF YOU COULD NOT CARE LESS THEN HIT THE DELETE BUTTON. 

IT IS YOUR CHOICE. 

THEIR BLOOD RUNS RED---- SO WEAR RED! --- 

Lest we Forget.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with this, but don't have any red clothes to wear on a Friday (let alone any other day). So in my heart i'll be wearing red everyday & supporting our brave boys & girls.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What a great, thought provoking post.xxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## jlushh (Jun 22, 2009)

That's an amazing story, I wish I'd have been there to see it.

I'll definitley be wearing red. 

Or if my red clothes are in the wash, red lips and nails.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll wear red


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

fantasitc story     

I will wear red


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I aready do. great post


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Right I think a red shopping spree is calling me.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

excellent post barney.........


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Brilliant post Barney...xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Great post i will deffo wear something red the job they do is very brave.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Well done Barney  

I only have one dark red top as red dont suit me but i cud wear red nail varnish  :smilewinkgrin:

Excellent post sir i salutes u *


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Bump.......


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Well done Barney
> 
> I only have one dark red top as red dont suit me but i cud wear red nail varnish  :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Excellent post sir i salutes u *


Like the idea of red nail varnish!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies every1 this is something that really needs supportin xxx


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

just to keep it current - bump!!!! Still personally believe wearing red nice but more action required to ensure equipment for troops.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

What airport was this at?? Very touching story. I was sent the same thing by email an so was my friends too at uni. But yeah i can wear red on friday NP , im doing so voluntary work this friday at a asian community centre , i will ask the ppl who go there to do the same. Beth


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i think i'll just go to work in my old TA work-tshirt.

To be more supportive you could see if your local regiment has a penpals group going on... then you can send your penpal care packages as well as letters and emails to give them something to look forward to on down time.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Great post Barney. From now on I'll be wearing red on Fridays


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Great post Barney. From now on I'll be wearing red on Fridays


just read that 1 ya sent me on facebook,

its quality


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Keep this post current!!!!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll certainly be wearing red, or as much as I can on my school's Founder;s Day. Red socks call in for action.


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

Good Post, I shall fish out something red to wear this Friday


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Mods: Any chance of a sticky for this thread!!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

i shant be doing this as i do not respect people who fight in wars and take away innocent lives


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i shant be doing this as i do not respect people who fight in wars and take away innocent lives


As my signiture would suggest İ have no great love of war but that is not what this post is about - its offering support to the young people sent to fight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i shant be doing this as i do not respect people who fight in wars and take away innocent lives


Well I understand everone is entitled to there opinion but sometimes there is no need to comment, I agree with Turkeylad 
.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

That had me in tears. I will definatly wear red on Fridays and put my boys in red clothes too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll wear red too! ^_^ Amazing post


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

claire said:


> Well I understand everone is entitled to there opinion but sometimes there is no need to comment, I agree with Turkeylad
> .


Well said!!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

This is a great post. 
Tears were in my eyes and if my O/H wasn't in id be blubbering away right now. 

Ill be wearing red. Great post.


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Great post, it bought tears to my eyes!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

keep this thread current!!!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

ok &#304; am boring but determined to keep thread current - MODS Any chance of a sticky!!!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanx to the mod who put sticky on this thread - thankyou!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

This was beautiful thank you. I know over here you can buy red support your troops t shirts at the Royal Canadian Legion....Jill


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

&#304;ts nearly Friday!!!!!


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

brilliant post barney


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

I am ready for friday :thumbup:

thanks to Turkeylad for gettin this as a sticky :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes weldone for getting this made into a sticky 



I am wearing red on Friday too


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Im pretty sure hidden in those drawers i have some red clothes to wear.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

just got me red clobber ready for the off 2morra


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Barney said:


> just got me red clobber ready for the off 2morra


And me and my girl's and there mate's wear red with pride


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

It's Friday & i hope everyone is wearing red. I've found a top that's the closest colour to it (OK it's dark pink with white stripes) but if people are wearing the right spec's they'll see it's really red.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*how wonderful this post is, well done barney and thank you for brining it to our attention, my prayers are being sent to them as they do every night  and i will be wearing red today soon as i get dressed  *


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Got my red t-shirt on


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i am in red too :thumbup:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

just been and put a red top on...........


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I made a point of telling everyone why me and all the kids were in red today 

I think people must have thought I was a bit crazy though but crazy is good


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

&#304;ts Friday today!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

That made me well up, whats a lovely idea


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

got my red t shirt on + a red face. Showing off how good my lab is at walking to heel and tripped over her lol never mind shaw it would have made our hero's laugh if they saw it


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

&#304;ts Nearly Friday!!!!!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> İts Nearly Friday!!!!!


...............................................................................................


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

What a wonderful post that had me crying, I am extremely proud of our boys and support them whenever i can, I will wear red tommorrow. and every friday

This will be my 1000 post and what a post to put it to,

Keep your chin up lads hopefully it will soon all be over. 

And thank you


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Friday Tommorrow!!!!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't wear anything red! School uniform. Probably just wear red when I get in


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> I can't wear anything red! School uniform. Probably just wear red when I get in


put something red in your pocket!! You will know its there.....


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> put something red in your pocket!! You will know its there.....


My pants have pockets but whenever something is in them a mark comes up...ut:. I'll put something red in my school bag


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> My pants have pockets but whenever something is in them a mark comes up...ut:. I'll put something red in my school bag


Well done!!!!!!


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

jst read this and wish i had read it earlier.

brought me to tears as i have thought for a long time that our country needs to show more support.

i dnt think our soldiers get enuff applause for their bravery. on a holiday in america last year whilst watching a show at sea world (which shows how america are patriotic at any time) they asked all soldiers to stand from american and british army. they stood and every1 clapped.

the look on those soldiers faces was a look to say im not doin anythin special apart from fight for my country. they were very humble.

everytime i think of that day it brings a tear to my eye.

i dnt no anyone directly in this war but i am so proud to no that there is still ppl in this world that are willin to give for others. the men and women are so brave they all need support.

from now on every friday somethin upon my body will be red, whether it be clothing or jewellery. somethin will be red


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic post, i'm not sure if I have anything red though, good excuse to go shopping


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Friday...................bump!!!


----------



## MyWillow (Sep 6, 2009)

What a brilliant post by Barney. I came on here this morning to help take my mind of the fact that very early this morning I have said goodbye to my son who after two weeks leave is driving back to his army camp to pack for 6 months in Afganistan. Now tears really are in full flow (tidal wave could be a better description). It's great to read how many people do support our lads. Please keep wearing red.


----------



## FayeP (Oct 11, 2009)

Nearly brought me to tears just reading this - could'nt imagine my kids not seeing their dad for 5 months or more. Will be wearing red on Fridays for sure.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Dont forget to wear ya red 2morrow every1 :thumbup1:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Barney said:


> Dont forget to wear ya red 2morrow every1 :thumbup1:


*Dont think ive got owt red??? will have a look :shocked:, i have a red bodywarmer, if i go out an it aint rainin ill wear that!

Something needs to be done, bringing our service people back would be a good start, but then like someone has already said, what jobs could they do if they come back??, but really would it matter so long as they are safe and with there families where they belong...............*


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a sense! fantastic! May I repost it to other pet Forums?


----------



## jackle (Oct 8, 2009)

I feel the same way as you, reading that, I was thinking back to my granddad and him fighting in the first world war


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I want to wear red for a sympathy. T_T


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Very moving indeed. I will do my bit and wear red


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

That is a fantastic post & I'm so glad you shared it on here. Sadly I can't wear red on a Friday because the RN says I have to wear blue...but it's heartening to see so many people on here pledging support for the troops over there - especially as many of my forces friends are over there & as we have a squadrons out there, I will be going myself at some point. Thank you all...and on second thoughts, I can wear a red t-shirt under my uniform...just don't tell anyone


----------



## Mollydoodle (Mar 10, 2010)

just off to change into a red top once i stopped crying. Wot a wunderful thing to have seen


----------



## confusedone (Apr 9, 2010)

Very moving. As ex-services myself I still have a lot of friends serving, very real wars going on now and just pray that they are ok every time they go away...


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I shall be wearing red...much respect for each and every one of those men and woman.....Young Jimmy Major was my sisters nephew he was 18 just months before his life was mindlessly taken in afganistan...a waste of such a young life and it shocked our small town to the core.Our kids grew up together...he played in my house...he wasn't just a soldier he was a lovely kind hearted young lad who used to play bay blades and trade pokemon cards with my son....
Agree or dissagree with war...it's these young men and woman who are out there who need all the support they can get.
xx


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

I read this about a month ago somewhere else it made me cry then and made me cry now i wear red every friday since i read this I told my friends about it and they wear red too.


I know several people in afganistan right now I send them mail and miss talking to them when they are away i have lost 2 friends due to the war too and will never forget them.....

*Kara*

always wearing red on a friday :thumbup:


----------

